# Mexican Mustang Liniment Bottle



## foxfirerodandgun (Dec 7, 2020)

Since this one has a deep pontile that is 1/2 inch in diameter and roughly 3/32 inch deep,  I am curious if it is a pre-1900 bottle.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Dec 7, 2020)

Very nice find!  Yes it's absolutely pre-1900, it's no later than the 1860s.


----------



## Timelypicken (Dec 7, 2020)

It’s definite a pre 1900 bottle. Maybe around 1860’s


----------



## foxfirerodandgun (Dec 7, 2020)

Thanks to you both. It was in a box of bottles I picked up at a local auction. I thought it looked sort of primitive. Thanks again.


----------



## bottlecrazy (Dec 7, 2020)

Here's some stuff about your botte (1850s-1860s at latest):



			Mexican Mustang Liniment – For Man & Beast | Peachridge Glass
		






						Mexican Mustang Linament Bottle
					






					www.odysseysvirtualmuseum.com


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Dec 8, 2020)

There was a number of medicines that had that slogan for "man or beast". Cool bottle, anything else worthy of mentioning?.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## saratogadriver (Dec 8, 2020)

The pontil on the bottom, the broken ring of glass, puts this likely pre-Civil War, as others have already indicated.   They made this stuff up until almost the machine made (post 1900) era, so this is definitely one of the earlier ones.

Jim G


----------



## foxfirerodandgun (Dec 9, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> There was a number of medicines that had that slogan for "man or beast". Cool bottle, anything else worthy of mentioning?.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Not really. A couple nice early round bottom Chianti bottles, one early Kaukauna cheese crock, and a Tankar Savings System clear glass bank w/lid. There were also 2 large, 1 medium, and 2 small brown stoneware cheese crocks too.

Also thanks to bottlecrazy & saratogadriver for your replies.


----------

